

Following your bliss, right off the cliff - mitmads
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/26/your-money/the-painful-but-liberating-lessons-of-a-career-failure.html

======
mitmads
This - suffering comes from being attached to the outcomes.” - reminded me of
a similar quote from Bhagavad Gita (paraphrased) - "Do your duty without
attachment to the outcomes"

